# pppoe+adsl bridge+freebsd.



## javid (Jun 9, 2009)

hi, i have freebsd system on 1 pc. this pc has 2 network cards.
also have 1 adsl modem as bridge. 
i must connect to internet via that modem, from Freebsd, and also connect second pc (windows xp) via freebsd to internet.
(freebsd must act as gateway).
i do some changes to ppp.conf and rc.conf.
but how is steps do i need for it. ip s and more details i can say you. pls help:\


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2009)

It's explained in the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pppoe.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2009)

Most DSL modems nowadays log in independently (username and password are stored in the modem), presenting you with a ready-to-use ethernet connection with either DHCP/NAT, or with the public IP address bridged to the router/PC behind it. Are you sure you need to perform the ISP authentication on the PC?


----------



## javid (Jun 9, 2009)

you know it is in the office, they said me, login, and password. and also dns address. to add them conf files.


----------

